# Southern Snow



## Nancy (Mar 1, 2009)

The sunny south. Look what I woke up to this morning. I just love my old mare her name is Fancy and while I do not advocate minis with full size horses , I must say Fancy is an exception I have had her since she was 2yr for the last 16 years she has spent her time in a private pasture with a quiet lake, with her old friend Poco my beloved quarter mare who was my life time friend and trail companion who we lost this summer at age 24. Fancy is a dear sweet soul that would not..... harm a fly..... she never raises her foot in anger maybe an occasional flick of her ears or a nod of her head just to show displeasure if her amigos want to play too long. Hope you enjoy the winter pictures of the old south.It was so sad to see her alone in pasture so I decided to give it a try with a couple of friendly mini geldings it has worked out wonderfully no kicking just a whole lot of companionship and an occasional romp across the field together.Well this was suppose to have picture of mare and her companions the barn came up and i cannot figure out how to remove it.Guess i need to go to practice board till I figure out this new procedure.LOL Please feel free to delete this


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe they are inside.

Where are you in the "South"? I'm in VA just above NC line and we are probably going to get some of this white stuff tonight/tomorrow. NOT thrilled!!! Atlanta had 8"



I'm just 50 miles from coast where you get little.....that said, in the past 30 yrs two of the three deepest snows we have had in the area were in first week of March. We are talking a foot or more, and around here it is the same as 3-4 foot. Just not normal. We had a dusting in early Jan, one morning and gone by 3 in afternoon.



Last yr we got almost 2" one day.....





Try the picture again.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 1, 2009)

Bess Kelly said:


> Maybe they are inside.
> 
> Where are you in the "South"? I'm in VA just above NC line and we are probably going to get some of this white stuff tonight/tomorrow. NOT thrilled!!! Atlanta had 8"
> 
> ...


LOL Bess you are ...too funny....but, yes some are definitely in the barn LOL

I did go to practice board and indeed did figure it out at least to put the picture of mare and fiends but, still couldn't remove the barn. Maybe someone is trying to tell me to put them ...in the barn.......LOL


----------



## Nancy (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I think I have figured out how to post the pictures so, here are a few more .This is Smithville, Mississippi I moved here from Indiana to get away from the snow.LOL


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Nancy,

Your big girl is gorgeous. We had about 2" this morning too, your girls really enjoyed it. Wish I would have had time to take some pictures before it got all messy, but at always I had some technical difficulty and my camera refused to participate.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 1, 2009)

ponyboi09 said:


> Hey Nancy, Your big girl is gorgeous. We had about 2" this morning too, your girls really enjoyed it. Wish I would have had time to take some pictures before it got all messy, but at always I had some technical difficulty and my camera refused to participate.


Thanks, Will the snow was pretty but, gone already.I am so glad i was able to get the pictures of Fancy in the snow she is 19 this year and she really misses being with Poco.


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 1, 2009)

nice pics.Your horses look perfect against the white snow.

I am glad you got a couple before the snow was gone.


----------



## jleonard (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures, I love the first one! They are a beautiful little group and look very happy togeather.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

fancyappy said:


> nice pics.Your horses look perfect against the white snow.I am glad you got a couple before the snow was gone.


Thanks,Fancy really enjoyed the snow it has been many years since she has seen any.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

jleonard said:


> Those are awesome pictures, I love the first one! They are a beautiful little group and look very happy together.


Thanks , they are getting along well Fancy is so glad to have company she looked so lonely in her pasture without her friend of 17 years.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures,beautiful horses


----------



## CKC (Mar 2, 2009)

Fancy is very pretty. She looks happy with her companions. We have quite a bit of snow here and lots of wind. I didn't get much sleep last night with how hard the wind was blowing.

How's Miss Lovely?

Kim


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL Nancy !!! I sent the snow to you !!! I think it was time you remembered how FUN snow is LOL.....

Who's that with Fancy?

Jenn


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Beautiful pictures,beautiful horses


Thanks , Fancy is an ..oldie but goodie.......LOL


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

CKC said:


> Fancy is very pretty. She looks happy with her companions. We have quite a bit of snow here and lots of wind. I didn't get much sleep last night with how hard the wind was blowing.
> How's Miss Lovely?
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim, Lovely is just fine she is in foal to BK I am very excited about the cross hope for a little bay roan filly.LOL

We had a lot of wind too but, it didn't last long and I suppose it will be back up in the 60ies soon.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitewave said:


> LOL Nancy !!! I sent the snow to you !!! I think it was time you remembered how FUN snow is LOL.....
> 
> Who's that with Fancy?
> 
> Jenn


Thanks for the snow Jenn, now I'm sending it back to you.LOL \

Fancy's amigos are Canterbury Buckeroo Legacy now a gelding and Canterbury Hit The Jackpot also now a gelding.They are inseparable she shares the feeder with them I guess she was tired of being alone it is so good to see her ..come alive... she plays with them as if she was a yearling her tail rolled over her back flying around the pasture would never guess she was 19.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow you're big girl is gorgeous!! My absolute favorite color/pattern, I love her!!

Adorable pictures. Your barn is so nice! I want one like that some day... once I have enough horseys to fill it up.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 2, 2009)

love_casper said:


> Wow you're big girl is gorgeous!! My absolute favorite color/pattern, I love her!!
> Adorable pictures. Your barn is so nice! I want one like that some day... once I have enough horseys to fill it up.


Thanks Alex, The problem with the barn is it seems like no matter what size our barn is we always seem to outgrow it.LOL I need to go back to my first barn which was 4 stalls.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 2, 2009)

It's nice to see that your old girl can stay with the minis. I hate to see a lonely horse, especially since she lost her friend. her markings are gorgeous too.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 3, 2009)

maplegum said:


> It's nice to see that your old girl can stay with the minis. I hate to see a lonely horse, especially since she lost her friend. her markings are gorgeous too.


I don't normally pt them together but, Fancy is such a gentle soul I knew she wouldn't hurt them and I hated to see her alone . I wish I had a mini marked like her.


----------

